# Eu3000i stalling under load



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

I just bought an eu3000i for a deal i could not refuse still has 13 months warranty left on it. Here is where it starts. I had a 5 cubic foot deep freeze plugged in to it for the last 2 days at the cabin and it ran perfect then it began to stall the generator to the point where it shimmied and shook to the point where it shut down after freezer cut in so it was an 8 year old freezer so i thought the start cap was gone bad and i replaced it same results. So i plugged in a small 2 gallon compressor rated at 9.6 amps peak startup and the same thing happened at the gen side. Note: both have been plugged in the regular plug up to this time at separate times never together. I decided to try a volt meter in the top plug and the compressor and monitor the readings and noticed at first start up of the gen 120.2 to 124.0 volts starting different times. Then turn on the compressor and it starts every time fine voltage drop not more then 2 volts and the gen would compensate on regular mode and eco. Then i would simulate the using of the air by opening the valve to drain the tank slowly releasing the air and the compressor would cut in normally then repeat the process and voltage would drop on the meter to 87 v to 94 v then sometimes climb up before the stall and others not. I got the same results with the freezer once or twice cycling fine then stall with voltage drop beyond recovery. Eco mode the same way same results. I have checked and changed the oil cleaned the air filter changed the plug i have not cleaned the carb too much to remove given the fact it may be covered under warranty when this covid is over and i can get in to simulate what i was doing and how it was done cause they will check the voltage and say its ok and send it back to me or plug a light bulb into it lol yup it works and call me to come get it here is the bill. By the way all the same results with the 30 amp twist lock plug.(21 amp max) and there is no way the freezer or compressor has that much draw. Is it?
Is there anything else i should check/do before off to the shop it goes?

Thank you for your imput and or solution in advance.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

Edit: i have to add that if i unplug the load restart the gen and allow a bit of time for warm up if needed and plug in the load it would start right up but upon cut out and restart it would stall again.


----------



## Winnipegmike (Jun 28, 2020)

I am not too familiar with honda's in particular, but that has happened to me with another brand a couple of times and there was something in the float bowl. The first time I couldn't take it apart due to lack of time and tools, so I shut the fuel off and ran the carb dry. Then I drained the bowl with the screw drain. Restarted and all was fine. Happened again a few weeks later and I removed the bowl and there was something in it, like a piece of plastic or rubber or something. Removed that and problem solved.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup a trip to the honda service center!!

check fuel delivery for sure.
also check the fuel tank vent.
it could have a carb issue...

drain the fuel tank and the carb bowl.
check for water.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

I will let everyone know the results lol if they tell the truth at the shop tbe tough part is going to be explaining to them what is going on lol


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yup a trip to the honda service center!!
> 
> check fuel delivery for sure.
> also check the fuel tank vent.
> ...


Will the valve clearance cause these symptoms.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok drained the bowl restarted (cause fuel does not flow unless it is running) shut down drained again all appeared normal with the fuel restarted the gen freezer kicked in and after 8 min (normal cycle)out then a 27 min delay and cut in again then 15 min it cut in again and stalled the gen i removed the load restart the gen plugged the load in again started right away and the load ran for 8 min cut out for 27 min cut in with a little hesitation but ok ran for 9 min and cut out 27 min later cut in no hesitation then 7 min later cut out 30 min later cut back in no problems i guess i will continue to monitor throughout the day fingers crossed.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

*does anyone know the name and part number i can not find it in the parts lookup on honda site the choke cable hooks into it and the roll pin hooks to a throttle lever (the choke) honda eu3000 serial number eavj thank you*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

go to the link below
click here for the poust usa site
on the bottom of the page is a link for parts fish
that will take you right in to the honda eu series of the gens.
choose your s/n range
then there are real good parts blow ups there with part numbers and prices.
make your parts lists like filters etc.
there is a coupon for % off on orders on the poustusa site.
i make it as in the drawing for air cleaner rear cover
as
*LEVER ASSY., CHOKE*
*16610-Z28-010*
click here for lever assy choke


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

iowagold said:


> go to the link below
> click here for the poust usa site
> on the bottom of the page is a link for parts fish
> that will take you right in to the honda eu series of the gens.
> ...


It is not there when i open the serial number range i have eavj1126509 thanks


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

iowagold said:


> go to the link below
> click here for the poust usa site
> on the bottom of the page is a link for parts fish
> that will take you right in to the honda eu series of the gens.
> ...


Number 8 is the choke ass but the plastic piece is not included


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this link
click here for the parts diagram

the number 2 is the plastic assy with the parts attached
click here for part number LEVER ASSY., CHOKE 16610-Z28-010


----------



## Phillip (Jul 3, 2020)

iowagold said:


> try this link
> click here for the parts diagram
> 
> the number 2 is the plastic assy with the parts attached
> click here for part number LEVER ASSY., CHOKE 16610-Z28-010


Thank you so much who would ever have thought to look at that diagram lol honda did not and neither did i thank you once again pal the plastic is broke on mine where the roll pin fits in im thinking the choke was sticking part open


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol
a picture is worth a million bucks!
GRIN!!


----------

